

Appharbor's danish company declared in bankruptcy [in danish] - liquid_x
http://www.version2.dk/artikel/konkurs-rammer-det-danske-succes-startup-appharbor-48621

======
friism
AppHarbor is still in the running, we've posted an update here:
<https://appharbor.com/page/appharbor-status-update>

------
benologist
This is a bit of an odd story, they're still tweeting as recently as 15 hours
ago: <https://twitter.com/appharbor> and blogging as recently as yesterday:
[http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/10/31/repository-pattern-
and-...](http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/10/31/repository-pattern-and-
convention-based-entity-framework-code-first)

